# Star Wars: Episode VII - Lucasfilm kündigt J.J. Abrams offiziell als Regisseur an



## FrankMoers (26. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode VII - Lucasfilm kündigt J.J. Abrams offiziell als Regisseur an* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Episode VII - Lucasfilm kündigt J.J. Abrams offiziell als Regisseur an


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (26. Januar 2013)

Star Trek und Star Wars VEREINT!!!!!


----------



## Chaz0r (26. Januar 2013)

Möge die Macht mit Dir sein, Captain Kirk! 

Spaß bei Seite, ich könnt mir keinen besseren vorstellen. Alles wo er mitgemacht hat, fand ich gut bis spitze.

Selbst Lost wurde erst zu dem Dreck, als er nicht mehr mitgemacht hat. Als er das noch gemacht hat, wars ne geniale Serie ^^


----------



## Dab0 (26. Januar 2013)

ohshit
nix gegen j.j.
aber was der aus star trek gemacht hat lässt mich schlimmes erwarten
gut schlimmer als episode I kanns wohl net mehr werden aber wir werden sehen


----------



## Enisra (26. Januar 2013)

Dab0 schrieb:


> ohshit
> nix gegen j.j.
> aber was der aus star trek gemacht hat lässt mich schlimmes erwarten
> gut schlimmer als episode I kanns wohl net mehr werden aber wir werden sehen


 
Was denn? Eine Modernen Sci-Fi Film von einem Francise das im TV keiner mehr sehen wollte und auch sonst mit dem letzten Teil keiner so 100% zufrieden war?
Ganz ehrlich, auch wenn ich das schon zu oft wiederhole, aber man kann echt meinen das viele Treckies unterm Stein gelebt haben und die letzten Jahre verpasst haben, denn man musste schon so einen harten Schnitt machen


----------



## DarthDevil (26. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Was denn? Eine Modernen Sci-Fi Film von einem Francise das im TV keiner mehr sehen wollte und auch sonst mit dem letzten Teil keiner so 100% zufrieden war?
> Ganz ehrlich, auch wenn ich das schon zu oft wiederhole, aber man kann echt meinen das viele Treckies unterm Stein gelebt haben und die letzten Jahre verpasst haben, denn man musste schon so einen harten Schnitt machen


 ein harter schnitt ist eine sache, aber so ein von hinten bis vorne unlogisches, unglaubwürdiges und aufgesetztes ergebnis muss wirklich nicht sein. ich war ja von anfang an skeptisch, als ein neuer star wars film angekündigt wurde, hatte aber durchaus hoffnung...die ist nun aber auch nicht mehr da...


----------



## Dab0 (26. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Was denn? Eine Modernen Sci-Fi Film von einem Francise das im TV keiner mehr sehen wollte und auch sonst mit dem letzten Teil keiner so 100% zufrieden war?
> Ganz ehrlich, auch wenn ich das schon zu oft wiederhole, aber man kann echt meinen das viele Treckies unterm Stein gelebt haben und die letzten Jahre verpasst haben, denn man musste schon so einen harten Schnitt machen


 das hat überhaupt nix mit hinterm mond/stein leben zu tun
jjs versuch von st hat ja nunmal rein gar nix mit roddenberrys st(das is wohl das was die st fans mögen) zu tun


----------



## Enisra (26. Januar 2013)

Dab0 schrieb:


> das hat überhaupt nix mit hinterm mond/stein leben zu tun
> jjs versuch von st hat ja nunmal rein gar nix mit roddenberrys st(das is wohl das was die st fans mögen) zu tun


 
Das hat´s schon lange nicht mehr siehe DS9 oder auch Stellenweise Voyager -> Stein


----------



## DarthDevil (26. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Das hat´s schon lange nicht mehr siehe DS9 oder auch Stellenweise Voyager -> Stein


 also ds9 und voyager waren durchaus noch erfolgreich, erst mit enterprise gings bergab. ich nehm mich da aus, ich fand die serien alle gut. bei den filmen gingen auch die meisten in ordnung, mal mehr mal weniger gut. das nemesis da nicht mehr so gut war, ok. aber warum macht man dann mit abrams wieder den gleichen fehler, und lässt schon wieder jemanden regie führen der sich mit star trek nicht im geringsten auskennt? heraus kam nur ein film, den man kaum mögen kann, wenn man den rest von star trek kennt, da kommen einfach so viele widersprüche zusammen, das wirkt von vorne bis hinten unglaubwürdig.
und selbst wenn man den rest nicht kennt, bleibt bestenfalls durchschnitt. story? fehlanzeige, nen typ der rache will, das ist das einfallsloseste was man machen konnte...was bleibt sind ne menge actionszenen, und ein witz nach dem anderen...selbige sind allerdings schon so gemacht, das sie das ganze ins lächerliche ziehen.
wenn das mit star wars genauso läuft...dann wirds wohl wieder ein film dens nicht braucht.


----------



## TheChicky (26. Januar 2013)

DarthDevil schrieb:


> ein harter schnitt ist eine sache, aber so ein von hinten bis vorne unlogisches, unglaubwürdiges und aufgesetztes ergebnis muss wirklich nicht sein. ich war ja von anfang an skeptisch, als ein neuer star wars film angekündigt wurde, hatte aber durchaus hoffnung...die ist nun aber auch nicht mehr da...


 
Welcher StarTrek Film war den bitte NICHT von vorne bis hinten unlogisch, aufgesetzt und unglaubwürdig?? 

Der JJ hat das in seiner Version wenigstens mit ein wenig mehr Pep gemacht!


----------



## DarthDevil (26. Januar 2013)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Welcher StarTrek Film war den bitte NICHT von vorne bis hinten unlogisch, aufgesetzt und unglaubwürdig??


kA, da fällt mir keiner ein...und ich kenne alle.


TheChicky schrieb:


> Der JJ hat das in seiner Version wenigstens mit ein wenig mehr Pep gemacht!


 ja hast recht, special effects und nonstop action, dazwischen ein blödelwitz nach dem anderen, fertig ist ein guter film


----------



## Enisra (26. Januar 2013)

vorallem ist der Film nur unlogisch und man wirft dem J.J. vor keine Ahnung zu haben, wenn man den nicht leiden kann und schon gar nicht genau hinschaut
Denn da sind ein haufen kleiner Gags dabei und nicht zu vergessen, es ist auch eine Geschichte die einen ziemlichen Einschnitt erlebt hat als da ein Schiff aus dem nichts auftaucht mal ganz easy da nen Schiff zerbröselt und es dann logischer Weise auch anderst auf dem Schiff aussieht
Und nja, wenn man mal schaut, also logischer als so manche Folge ist der Film auf jeden fall, so wie die Folgen Miri oder This Side of Paradies und auch wenn man den immer noch nicht mögen muss, man sollte zumindest aufhören die Rosa Rote Star Trek Brille zu tragen


----------



## Peter23 (26. Januar 2013)

Startrek und Starwars in einer Hand.

Strange


----------



## DarthDevil (26. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> vorallem ist der Film nur unlogisch und man wirft dem J.J. vor keine Ahnung zu haben, wenn man den nicht leiden kann und schon gar nicht genau hinschaut


das hat gar nix mit leiden oder nicht leiden zu tun. aber abrams hat damals selber gesagt, das er sich mit star trek nicht auskennt.


Enisra schrieb:


> Denn da sind ein haufen kleiner Gags dabei und nicht zu vergessen, es ist auch eine Geschichte die einen ziemlichen Einschnitt erlebt hat als da ein Schiff aus dem nichts auftaucht mal ganz easy da nen Schiff zerbröselt und es dann logischer Weise auch anderst auf dem Schiff aussieht


also die logik versteh ich wirklich nicht...nur weil irgendwo im all ein schiff zerstört wird, wieso soll deswegen die enterprise anders aussehen???


Enisra schrieb:


> Und nja, wenn man mal schaut, also logischer als so manche Folge ist der Film auf jeden fall, so wie die Folgen Miri oder This Side of Paradies und auch wenn man den immer noch nicht mögen muss, man sollte zumindest aufhören die Rosa Rote Star Trek Brille zu tragen


 also finde ich nicht, sicher sind manche folgen ein wenig unlogisch, aber abrams hat es schon auf die spitze getrieben. außerdem sehe ich das im großen kontext, da muss ein film eben reinpassen, um auf mich glaubwürdig zu wirken. wenn da plötzlich dinge gezeigt werden, die 1000mal früher in folgen als unmöglich dargestellt wurden, wirkt das einfach komisch. wenn sich die charaktere dann auch noch anders verhalten, als es sinn macht...man hatte bei dem film ja das gefühl als wäre die sternenflotte ne organisation für spätpubertären kindergarten, keine spur mehr von der doch eher ernsten organisation die man früher gesehen hat.


----------



## Enisra (26. Januar 2013)

wieso die Enterprise etwas anders aussieht?
Weil" die Geschichte einen ziemlichen Einschnitt erlebt hat  als da ein Schiff aus dem nichts auftaucht mal ganz easy da nen Schiff  zerbröselt und es dann logischer Weise auch anderst auf dem Schiff  aussieht"
Man stelle sich vor im ersten Weltkrieg wäre ein Lenkwaffenzerstörer gelandet und hätte einen Dreadnought zerbröselt, da würden die Schiffe heute auch ganz anderst aussehen 
Und da zeigt sich auch wieder ein beweiß, wer den Film schon nicht mag, schaut eh nicht hin, denn als es nach Vulkan geht ist das auch gleichzeitig der Jungfernflug der Enterprise, wohin gegen Enterprise Prime schon zu TOS knapp 20 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat

Ach ja, ich würde mir ja mal echt die Ungerade Star Trek Filme anschauen, dann reden wir nochmal über Logik


----------



## svd (26. Januar 2013)

Ich bin mal vorsichtig optimistisch. "Das Imperium schlägt zurück" ist vermutlich mein liebster Teil der Saga. 
Und Herr Lucas hat bei diesem *nicht* persönlich auf dem Regiestuhl gesessen.

Mal abgesehen von "Episode 4",der außerhalb der Wertung läuft, ist auch "Die Rückkehr der Jedi-Ritter" unter "fremder" Regie enstanden.
Spitz formuliert, sind die Filme ohne den Regisseur Lucas die besseren... Der Mann hat einfach das "Mojo" nicht mehr. 

Ich bezweifle, dass sie den Mut haben, die "Dark Forces/Jedi Knight" Reihe verfilmen. Von der Thrawn Trilogie wage ich auch nicht zu träumen.

Was ich nicht gebrauchen könnte wäre ein Reboot: General Han Solo springt, beim Versuch seinen Kessel-Run Rekord zu brechen, versehentlich in die Vergangenheit. Er materialisiert in der Nähe des Todessterns, kurz bevor dieser sich anschickt, Alderaan zu zerstören. Die Chance ergreifend, ua das Leben seines Stiefschwiegervaters Bail Organa (dieser schuldet ihm noch eine Mitgift) zu retten, steuert er den Millenium Falcon in den "Graben" und zerstört den Todesstern.
Voll Kanon, Alter, voll viel Platz für neue Sachen...

Weiters nicht unbedingt notwendig, wäre ein Prequel. Ich hasse Prequels (werde Tomb Raider trotzdem kaufen müssen ). 
Es ist, für mich, einfach die "billigste" Art, eine bestehende Reihe zu "erweitern", ohne die (nicht selten lästigen) Diehard-Fans zu sehr zu verärgern. Einfach die Handlung des Films einige Tausend Jahre in die Vergangenheit setzen. Kein Schwein weiß genau, was da passiert ist. Sehr viel Platz für neue Sachen, die sich gut als Spielzeug machen. 

Und falls die Geschichten um die Solo Kinder verarbeitet werden, bitte hindert Disney bloß daran, daraus eine Fernsehserie mit hibbeligen Teenagern zu machen. Danke.


----------



## Enisra (26. Januar 2013)

hmmm, die Jedi Academy Bücher als Serie Auflegen hätte auch was


----------



## DarthDevil (26. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> wieso die Enterprise etwas anders aussieht?
> Weil" die Geschichte einen ziemlichen Einschnitt erlebt hat  als da ein Schiff aus dem nichts auftaucht mal ganz easy da nen Schiff  zerbröselt und es dann logischer Weise auch anderst auf dem Schiff  aussieht"
> Man stelle sich vor im ersten Weltkrieg wäre ein Lenkwaffenzerstörer gelandet und hätte einen Dreadnought zerbröselt, da würden die Schiffe heute auch ganz anderst aussehen


nichts für ungut, aber das ergibt einfach nicht den geringsten sinn. ein schiff wird auf mysteriöse weise zerstört, und das soll die ganze technische entwicklung verändern??? 


Enisra schrieb:


> Und da zeigt sich auch wieder ein beweiß, wer den Film schon nicht mag, schaut eh nicht hin, denn als es nach Vulkan geht ist das auch gleichzeitig der Jungfernflug der Enterprise, wohin gegen Enterprise Prime schon zu TOS knapp 20 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat


sicher schau ich hin, damit hast du grad wieder einen logikfehler angesprochen, zeitlich passt das ganze nicht zusammen, in dem film ist der jungfernflug...wie alt müssten da die originalbesatzungsmitglieder sein? vielleicht so zwischen 5 und 15 bestenfalls...
und das ende war sowieso der gipfel der unglaubwürdigkeit, gerade von der akademie, und kirk wird schon captain, ja is klar ...  das flaggshiff der sternenflotte, und die führungsoffiziere sind alles noch halbe kinder, is klar 


Enisra schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich würde mir ja mal echt die Ungerade Star Trek Filme anschauen, dann reden wir nochmal über Logik


 also die filme mögen ja nicht immer die besten gewesen sein, große logikfehler fallen mir aber spontan gar keine ein bei denen. vielleicht bringst du mal ein beispiel?


----------



## UthaSnake (26. Januar 2013)

Bitte keine so krassen Lens Flare Effekte in diesem Film, das dürfte ja übel werden bei Lichtschwertkämpfen!


----------



## Enisra (27. Januar 2013)

DarthDevil schrieb:


> nichts für ungut, aber das ergibt einfach nicht den geringsten sinn. ein schiff wird auf mysteriöse weise zerstört, und das soll die ganze technische entwicklung verändern???
> 
> sicher schau ich hin, damit hast du grad wieder einen logikfehler angesprochen, zeitlich passt das ganze nicht zusammen, in dem film ist der jungfernflug...wie alt müssten da die originalbesatzungsmitglieder sein? vielleicht so zwischen 5 und 15 bestenfalls...
> und das ende war sowieso der gipfel der unglaubwürdigkeit, gerade von der akademie, und kirk wird schon captain, ja is klar ...  das flaggshiff der sternenflotte, und die führungsoffiziere sind alles noch halbe kinder, is klar
> ...



1. zeigt schon das du garnicht verstehen willst wo dein Fehler ist, man sehe sich die Szene an um zu wissen warum, ich hab keine Lust mehr nem Ochs ins Horn zu petzen
2. Nicht Klugscheißen, das geht meist nach hinten los und wirkt ziemlich peinlich, wie in deinem Fall!
Nur so am Rande, TOS spielt natürlich 200 Jahre in der Damaligen Zukunft, 2265 und 2264 wird Kirk mit 31 Jüngster Captain eines Raumschiffs, nun kannste gernen nen Taschenrechner nehmen und dir das mit dem Film selbst ausrechnen der 2258 spielt
3. Klar, wenn du mal anfängst in Vorleistung zu gehen und mal eine unlogische Stelle bei Star Trek 11 nennst


----------



## DarthDevil (27. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> 1. zeigt schon das du garnicht verstehen willst wo dein Fehler ist, man sehe sich die Szene an um zu wissen warum, ich hab keine Lust mehr nem Ochs ins Horn zu petzen


also warum ein einzelnes zerstörtes schiff die technische entwicklung ändern sollte, versteh ich wirklich nicht. weils auch einfach keinen sinn macht.


Enisra schrieb:


> 2. Nicht Klugscheißen, das geht meist nach hinten los und wirkt ziemlich peinlich, wie in deinem Fall!
> Nur so am Rande, TOS spielt natürlich 200 Jahre in der Damaligen Zukunft, 2265 und 2264 wird Kirk mit 31 Jüngster Captain eines Raumschiffs, nun kannste gernen nen Taschenrechner nehmen und dir das mit dem Film selbst ausrechnen der 2258 spielt


ja in TOS macht das noch sinn, wo er sich bis 2264 zum captain hocharbeitet. im film ist er das bereits 2258, direkt nachdem er von der akademie kommt. logischerweise müsste er dann den rang fähnrich haben, dann lieutenant, lieutenant commander, commander, und dann erst captain. direkt von der akademie zum captain zu werden, da kannst du mir sagen was du willst, das ist einfach lächerlich.


Enisra schrieb:


> 3. Klar, wenn du mal anfängst in Vorleistung zu gehen und mal eine unlogische Stelle bei Star Trek 11 nennst


zB als spock kirk auf dem nächstbesten planeten aussetzt, oder als er auf der brücke auf ihn losgeht...das passt schonmal so ganz und gar nicht zu einem sternenflottenoffizier. oder wie kirk wieder aufs schiff kommt. also erst, wird er ausgesetzt auf dem planeten, enterprise geht auf warp. womit sie nichtmal ne sekunde braucht, um für jeden transporter außer reichweite zu sein. trotzdem können sie auf einmal so weit beamen, wie sie es selbst ende des 24. jahrhunderts nicht konnten.
oder um nochmal auf die jahreszahlen zurückzukommen. in TOS war der jungfernflug der enterprise 2245, im film erst 2258.


----------



## Enisra (27. Januar 2013)

1. steht in Post 15
2. war Kirk Leutnant und vorallem ist es James Tiberius Kirk und einen zum Captain zu befördern ist auch nicht unlogischer als die 2 mal wo Kirk in der ersten Staffel nen Computer kaputtgeredet hat
3. Spock, dessen Planet grade auf Atomare Größe komprimiert wurde und emotional kompromitiert ist wollte das Arschloch, das einen da grade dumm an macht nicht nur in die Brig werfen sondern ganz von seinem Schiff haben, drastisch, aber wirklich so unlogisch wie das hinstellst, nicht wirklich, also da ist das Computer kaputt reden von Landru oder in Der Alte Traum wesentlich unlogischer, oder das die Menschen in der Sternenflotte und besonders Pille irgendwie keinen Plan davon haben wie die Kultur von Vulkan ist oder welche Fähigkeiten Vulkanier haben
Außerdem, nicht klugscheißen, ich sagte das wird peinlich, denn dummerweise fliegen die mit nem Shuttle hinterher, was auch wieder meine These bestätigt, das wer den Film nicht mag auch schon eh nicht genau hinschaut bzw. absichtlich wegschaut

Ach ja, wenn man da so die Logikfehler aufdröselt. nur von TOS mal, wie bei der Folge Landurlaub sich kein Stück wundern, das da aufeinmal ne Pistole liegt an die man gerade gedacht hat oder Figuren rumlaufen oder wie in Miri man die Kommunikatoren ablegt, alle an einen Platz, damit die natürlich gestohlen werden, was auch ein ziemlich billiger Plottwist ist


----------



## DarthDevil (27. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> 1. steht in Post 15


die selbe aussage zu wiederholen macht sie auch nicht logischer...


Enisra schrieb:


> 2. war Kirk Leutnant und vorallem ist es James Tiberius Kirk und einen zum Captain zu befördern ist auch nicht unlogischer als die 2 mal wo Kirk in der ersten Staffel nen Computer kaputtgeredet hat


also das er lieutenant war, wurde nirgendwo gezeigt, wäre auch sehr unlogisch, wenn er gerade die akademie abgeschlossen hat. das mit dem computer muss man auch mal in relation sehen. die serie stammt aus den 60ern, damals hatte noch kein mensch eine vorstellung davon, wie sich die computer entwickeln. wie computer in 200 jahren arbeiten, kann man selbst heute noch nicht ansatzweise wissen. abgesehen davon kann man nen computer durchaus durch falsche eingaben zum absturz bringen, ob nun per maus und tastatur, oder per spracheingabe, finde ich nicht unbedingt gänzlich unlogisch.



Enisra schrieb:


> 3. Spock, dessen Planet grade auf Atomare Größe komprimiert wurde und emotional kompromitiert ist wollte das Arschloch, das einen da grade dumm an macht nicht nur in die Brig werfen sondern ganz von seinem Schiff haben, drastisch, aber wirklich so unlogisch wie das hinstellst, nicht wirklich, also da ist das Computer kaputt reden von Landru oder in Der Alte Traum wesentlich unlogischer, oder das die Menschen in der Sternenflotte und besonders Pille irgendwie keinen Plan davon haben wie die Kultur von Vulkan ist oder welche Fähigkeiten Vulkanier haben


das ist ja gerade das unlogische, als vulkanier hat er seine emotionen eben immer unter kontrolle. keine ahnung von deren kultur zu haben, finde ich jetz auch nicht unlogisch. ich wette, du hast auch nicht von jeder kultur auf dieser welt eine ahnung, so wie alle anderen menschen heutzutage auch.


Enisra schrieb:


> Außerdem, nicht klugscheißen, ich sagte das wird peinlich, denn dummerweise fliegen die mit nem Shuttle hinterher, was auch wieder meine These bestätigt, das wer den Film nicht mag auch schon eh nicht genau hinschaut bzw. absichtlich wegschaut


stimmt, das wird peinlich. denn eine szene in der sie mit dem shuttle hinterherfliegen gabs nicht in dem film. man sah nur wie sie in eins eisteigen, aber losgeflogen sind sie nicht.


Enisra schrieb:


> Ach ja, wenn man da so die Logikfehler aufdröselt. nur von TOS mal, wie bei der Folge Landurlaub sich kein Stück wundern, das da aufeinmal ne Pistole liegt an die man gerade gedacht hat oder Figuren rumlaufen oder wie in Miri man die Kommunikatoren ablegt, alle an einen Platz, damit die natürlich gestohlen werden, was auch ein ziemlich billiger Plottwist ist


 also so weit ich mich erinnere, haben die sich da durchaus gewundert. und was so unlogisch daran sein soll, die kommunikatoren mal kurz wo hinzulegen, weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## TheChicky (27. Januar 2013)

DarthDevil schrieb:


> kA, da fällt mir keiner ein...und ich kenne alle.



Ich kenn sie auch alle, und die waren storymäßig alle dämlich, völlig unrealistisch und unglaubwürdig. Das fängt mit Zeitreisen an und hört mit nem 2D-Weltraum (alle Raumschiffe begegnen sich immer auf einer Ebene und weichen nie nach oben oder unten aus ), doofen Computersystemen ohne jedweden Sicherheitsmechanismus und unmöglichen Universalübersetzer noch lange nicht auf.. 
Der neue Film ist da kein Stück schlechter als seine Vorgänger.



> ja hast recht, special effects und nonstop action, dazwischen ein blödelwitz nach dem anderen, fertig ist ein guter film


Nicht immer, aber in diesem Falle ja  Sonst hätte er wohl kaum so gute Kritiken und Zuschauerzuspruch erhalten. JJ musste das Dingens ein wenig entstauben und bis auf die dämliche Liebesgeschichte von Spock hat er das sehr gut gemacht, find ich. Er ist packend, hat gute Schauspieler und originelle Einfälle. Mehr brauchts manchmal nicht für nen guten Film


----------



## DarthDevil (27. Januar 2013)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Ich kenn sie auch alle, und die waren  storymäßig alle dämlich, völlig unrealistisch und unglaubwürdig. Das  fängt mit Zeitreisen an und hört mit nem 2D-Weltraum (alle Raumschiffe  begegnen sich immer auf einer Ebene und weichen nie nach oben oder unten  aus ), doofen Computersystemen ohne jedweden Sicherheitsmechanismus  und unmöglichen Universalübersetzer noch lange nicht auf..
> Der neue Film ist da kein Stück schlechter als seine Vorgänger.


also  das sich die schiffe nur auf einer ebene begegnen, oder die computer  keine sicherheitssysteme haben ist mir neu, da gibts genug beispiele in  filmen und serien dass das nicht so ist. ob zeitreisen oder  universalübersetzer wirklich unrealistisch sind, sei mal dahingestellt.  würdest du wissen was für technologien es in der realität in ein paar  hundert jahren gibt, wette ich da sind auch tausende dinge dabei, die du  heute für völlig unmöglich hälst. elektrisches licht hielt man auch mal  für unmöglich...
außerdem hat gerade star trek in der vergangenheit ne menge real existierender wissenschaftlicher theorien aufgegriffen.


TheChicky schrieb:


> Nicht immer, aber in diesem Falle ja


joa, wer braucht schon story...völlig unwichtig.


TheChicky schrieb:


> Sonst  hätte er wohl kaum so gute Kritiken und Zuschauerzuspruch erhalten. JJ  musste das Dingens ein wenig entstauben und bis auf die dämliche  Liebesgeschichte von Spock hat er das sehr gut gemacht, find ich.


also auf kritiken und zuspruch von einer großen masse gebe  ich nicht viel, ganz im gegenteil. das bedeutet nur zu oft das es  totaler mainstream ist, was doch recht selten gut ist, finde ich.


TheChicky schrieb:


> Er  ist packend, hat gute Schauspieler und originelle Einfälle. Mehr  brauchts manchmal nicht für nen guten Film


 also orginell  ist so ein wort, das ich ganz und gar nicht mit dem film verbinden  würde, ich finde ihn ehrlich gesagt enorm einfallslos. nichts für ungut,  aber filme die nur auf action, übertriebene special effects und  blödelwitze setzen, gibts tausende. und erst der bösewicht...ein typ der  rache will, wirklich mehr weiß man nicht über ihn. das ist an  einfallslosigkeit ja kaum noch zu überbieten, selbst bei nemesis hat man  sich da sehr viel mehr einfallen lassen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Januar 2013)

Tja, es ist offiziell.
Nun, Abrams traue ich jedenfalls mehr zu als Lucas. Ich denke, der gute J.J. wird seine Sache mit SW gut machen.
Einerseits stimmt es mich ein wenig traurig, dass er evtl. für den dritten ST-Film nicht mehr hinter der Kamera steht, aber hey, das ist ja noch lang hin, erstmal muss STAR TREK INTO DARKNESS anlaufen, und wenn der wie eine Bombe einschlägt, dann wird Paramount bestimmt es irgendwie zurechtdeichseln, dass er auch die Regie betreuen kann. Und wenn Abrams Terminkalender doch zu voll sein sollte, hoffe ich dass sie einen guten Nachfolger für den Posten bekommen.

Nebenbei:
Ich verspüre seit dieser News eine ungeheure Schadenfreue gegenüber einem Abrams-Hater bei Amazon, der für den letzten ST-Film und Abrams im Allgemeinen kein einziges positives Wort übrig hat und in seinen Rezensionen argumentativ extrem löchrige Negativ-Rezensionen ablässt. Ironischerweise ist er ein SW-Nerd vor Gott und schwingt Lobhymnen über die neue SW-Trilogie, auch zu Episode 1. 
Ich glaub der versteckt sich gerade im Keller, beklagt sich über Abrams Zuschlag und schreit auf Darth Vader-Art "Noooooooooooo" vor sich hin.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Januar 2013)

Um mich mal in die Diskussion von Enisra und DarthDevil kurz einzumischen:
Ich kann Enisra nur bestätigen. ST11 hat nicht mehr Fehler als andere Filme vor ihm oder gar die Serien. Ich denke eher es ist eine subejtive Betrachtung, wer welche Fehler für viel gravierender betrachtet. Bei sowas wird man wohl nie auf einen gemeinamen Konsens kommen.

Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin: Ich bin logische Fehler in ST zu gewohnt, um mich darüber aufzuregen. Ich will unterhalten werden, und das schaffen alle Filme und Serien.

Habe mir am WE mal spontan eine TOS-DVD rausgekramt und eine meiner liebsten Episoden ("Balane of Terror") angesehen. Toll gemacht, hat auch auch eine derb unlogische Stelle. Als das Romulanische Schiff seine Plasma-Waffe abfeuert, fliegt die Enterprise mit maximalem Rückwärtsgang, um Sicherheitsabstand zum Geschoß einzuhalten.
In dem Moment dachte ich nur:"Ähmm... Gibt es im All kein links, rechts, oben, unten ?! Einem Geschoss mit statischer Flugbahn auszuweichen kann ja wohl kein Problem für einen Sternenflotten-Captain sein... ^^


----------



## Enisra (28. Januar 2013)

Hach ja, die Navigation in der Z-Achse, die kam auch erst viel später in Gebrauch, man erinnere sich in den Auftritt der Enterprise-D in Heute, Morgen, Gestern, so von unten nach Oben fliegt
ganz großerer Moment, aber man fragt sich schon: Warum nicht früher? 
Btw.: Unlogische Sachen, also wenn man sich so "Morgen ist Gestern" anschaut, wo die Enterprise ins Jahr 1969 zurück fliegt und dann die ganze Folge versucht wird die Bänder zurück zu bekommen nur um dann am Ende, nach Erfolg der Mission wohlgemerkt, nochmal einen Tag zurück zu fliegen um das ganze überflüssig zu machen 
Oder Star Wars, um mal dazu zu kommen, die ikonische Szene am Anfang, der Auftritt des Sternenzerstörers, der Keil mit den drei Großen Triebwerken ist gleichzeitig auch eh Super Unlogisch, denn überlegt jetzt nur wie ein Objekt in einem Vakuum wo Geschwindigkeit sich nicht wirklich durch Reibung abbaut; wie will der Bremsen ohne Retrotriebwerke? 

Und Diskussion kann man das nicht nennen, ich meine, er stellt die Frage wieso die Enterprise anderst aussieht, ich beantworte die Frage, die Antwort wird ignoriert und wieder gestellt und ich beantworte sie mit nem Verweiß wieder und es wird sich beschwert das ich mich wiederhole
Und nochmal für Walldorf-Schüler: Die Kelvin verschwindet nicht einfach vom Schirm wie z.B. die Hera, das Schiff von LaForges Mutter oder der Fall wird aufgeklärt wie bei der Yamato, dem Schwesterschiff der Enterprise D oder der der Intrepid
Nein, da taucht nen riesen Raumschiff plötzlich auf und überwältigt das mal so eben und ob da noch mehr auftauchen, weiß keiner + es wird auch nochmal in der Barszene auf diesen Einschnitt hingewießen

Siehe den Auftritt der Borg, wo der Kubus auch mal so eben die Flotille bei Wolf 359 zerbröselt, darauf hin wurden auch solche Raumschiffe wie die Defiant und die Enterprise-E gebaut + das Spielzeug das man in Endspiel sieht, den letzten Folgen Voyager

Aber ganz ehrlich, in dieser Sache mutiere ich zum Sheldon Cooper Nerd und solche kann man nicht _outnerden_


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Hach ja, die Navigation in der Z-Achse, die kam auch erst viel später in Gebrauch, man erinnere sich in den Auftritt der Enterprise-D in Heute, Morgen, Gestern, so von unten nach Oben fliegt
> ganz großerer Moment, aber man fragt sich schon: Warum nicht früher?
> Btw.: Unlogische Sachen, also wenn man sich so "Morgen ist Gestern" anschaut, wo die Enterprise ins Jahr 1969 zurück fliegt und dann die ganze Folge versucht wird die Bänder zurück zu bekommen nur um dann am Ende, nach Erfolg der Mission wohlgemerkt, nochmal einen Tag zurück zu fliegen um das ganze überflüssig zu machen
> Oder Star Wars, um mal dazu zu kommen, die ikonische Szene am Anfang, der Auftritt des Sternenzerstörers, der Keil mit den drei Großen Triebwerken ist gleichzeitig auch eh Super Unlogisch, denn überlegt jetzt nur wie ein Objekt in einem Vakuum wo Geschwindigkeit sich nicht wirklich durch Reibung abbaut; wie will der Bremsen ohne Retrotriebwerke?
> ...


 Es gibt sovieles, was man an Sci-Fi-Filmen im Allgemeinen hinterfragen kann, aber im Nachhinein sollte man sich aber auch selbst fragen, ob man sich nicht mit sowas die Freude am Filmschauen nimmt.
Ich zum Beispiel mach keinen Helh draus, dass ich inbesondere SW: Ep1 grausam finde. Wobei das (Un)Logische an dem Film noch ne untergeordnete Rolle spielt, es ist hierbei eher dieses Teletubbi-Niveau dank dieses unsäglichen Jar Jar Bings, was mich auf die Palme bringt.

Wenn ich mich über etwas in Filmen richtig, richtig aufregen kann, dann sind es schlecht konzipierte Filmcharaktere oder unterirdische Darstellerleitungen mitsamt schlechten Texten. Und die hatte EP1 zur Genüge. 

Aber zurück zu SW VII:
Ich bin mal gespannt wohin es storymäßig gehen wird. Über den Action/Tempo/Effekt-Faktor mache ich mir da die wenigsten Sorgen, da erwarte ich von Abrams und seinen Mannen im Hintergrund gewohnte Qualitätsarbeit.


----------



## DarthDevil (28. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Siehe den Auftritt der Borg, wo der Kubus auch mal so eben die Flotille bei Wolf 359 zerbröselt, darauf hin wurden auch solche Raumschiffe wie die Defiant und die Enterprise-E gebaut + das Spielzeug das man in Endspiel sieht, den letzten Folgen Voyager


neue schiffe ja, am design der alten wurde jedoch nichts geändert. auch die computerkonsolen sehen bei einer defiant immer noch fast genauso aus wie auf einer enterprise d. oder man nehme schiffe wie die excelsior klasse, die nen jahrhundert lang das gleiche äußere design aufweisen. 
an sich wäre das ja auch noch der punkt den ich am ehesten verschmerzen könnte. auch wenn ich solch übertriebene special effekt hascherei nicht mag, hauptsache jede konsole blinkt und leuchtet möglichst viel...nimmt finde ich viel von der glaubwürdigkeit weg. da fand ich das design der tng-ära doch deutlich besser.


----------



## Enisra (28. Januar 2013)

Das die Konsolen anderst aussehen dürfte der Grund sein, das der Film 2009 und nicht 1965 mit einem ziemlich knappen Budget gedreht wurde, denn es ist Fiction! 
Ich sag ja, es ist keine Diskussion, mit Hatern kann man nicht diskutieren, da die sich in ihrer unlogik verfangen und bloß dem anderen nicht recht geben wollen das ihrer "Argumente" _scheiße _sind


----------



## DarthDevil (28. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Das die Konsolen anderst aussehen dürfte der Grund sein, das der Film 2009 und nicht 1965 mit einem ziemlich knappen Budget gedreht wurde, denn es ist Fiction!


das seh ich durchaus ein, aber das ist noch lange kein grund für so einen geringen wiedererkennungswert.


Enisra schrieb:


> Ich sag ja, es ist keine Diskussion, mit Hatern kann man nicht diskutieren, da die sich in ihrer unlogik verfangen und bloß dem anderen nicht recht geben wollen das ihrer "Argumente" _scheiße _sind


 man kann schon, nur meine argumente sind weder schlecht noch unlogisch. schwer ist es allerdings, mit jemand über logik zu diskutieren, der offensichtlich schwierigkeiten hat logisch zu denken.


sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> ST11 hat nicht mehr Fehler als andere  Filme vor ihm oder gar die Serien. Ich denke eher es ist eine subejtive  Betrachtung, wer welche Fehler für viel gravierender betrachtet.


einen einzelnen film mit einer ganzen serie zu vergleichen  ist ja auch leicht unfair, in weit über hundet stunden schleichen sich  natürlich zwangsweise mehr fehler ein als in einen einzelnen kurzen  film. gravierend finde ich halt fehler, wie das mit dem transwarpbeamen,  weil sich das einfach ins gedächtnis eingebrannt hat, dass in den  serien tausendmal erwähnt wurde, das sowas technisch nicht möglich ist.  oder ne orion-frau auf der sternenflottenakademie, is auch nicht gerade  glaubwürdig.


sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Habe mir am WE mal  spontan eine TOS-DVD rausgekramt und eine meiner liebsten Episoden  ("Balane of Terror") angesehen. Toll gemacht, hat auch auch eine derb  unlogische Stelle. Als das Romulanische Schiff seine Plasma-Waffe  abfeuert, fliegt die Enterprise mit maximalem Rückwärtsgang, um  Sicherheitsabstand zum Geschoß einzuhalten.
> In dem Moment dachte ich  nur:"Ähmm... Gibt es im All kein links, rechts, oben, unten ?! Einem  Geschoss mit statischer Flugbahn auszuweichen kann ja wohl kein Problem  für einen Sternenflotten-Captain sein... ^^


 also das finde  ich gar nicht unlogisch. ein schiff erstmal zu wenden um dann nach  links,rechts, oben oder unten ausweichen zu lassen, könnte leicht  ungleich länger dauern, als einfach rückwärts auszuweichen. in der zeit  könnte das geschoss halt dummerweise schon getroffen haben.


----------



## TheChicky (28. Januar 2013)

DarthDevil schrieb:


> also  das sich die schiffe nur auf einer ebene begegnen, oder die computer  keine sicherheitssysteme haben ist mir neu, da gibts genug beispiele in  filmen und serien dass das nicht so ist.


Ähm, nein.  Es wimmelt nur so von unlogischem Verhalten in den Filmen und Serien. Da werden die Controllen des Schiffs von den Bösen einfach mal woanders hinverlegt und der OberAdmin(Captain) hat keinen Zugriff mehr . Sperrfelder zwischen den Gängen werden mal aktiviert, mal denkt keiner dran . Oder man ist im Weltraum von 3 Klingonenschiffen "umzingelt" (alle natürlich schön in einer Ebene plaziert..) und niemand fällt ein, einfach nach oben oder unten abzuhauen . Der virtuelle Doktor (ein Programm!) wird "entführt"..wirklich, jedem Systemadmin würden die Lachtränen in die Augen schießen bei so viel Unsinn, der da gezeigt wird. Ganz abgesehn davon, dass sich die Enterprise schon traditionell erst Mal fast kampfunfähig schießen lässt, bevor daran gedacht wird, eventuell zurückzuschießen oder abzuhaun - und es dann natürlich zu spät ist, weil nichts mehr funtioniert 



> ob zeitreisen oder  universalübersetzer wirklich unrealistisch sind, sei mal dahingestellt.  würdest du wissen was für technologien es in der realität in ein paar  hundert jahren gibt, wette ich da sind auch tausende dinge dabei, die du  heute für völlig unmöglich hälst. elektrisches licht hielt man auch mal  für unmöglich...


 Zeitreisen in die Vergangenheit sind wegen dem Ursache Wirkung Paradoxon nicht möglich, das sagt schon der verehrte Harald Lesch. Reisen in die Zukunft zwar theoretisch laut Einstein ja, aber dann kann man auch nicht mehr zurück. Und Universalübersetzer, die eine fremde Sprache schon beim ersten Wort lippensynchron und mit der richtigen Betonung und Semantik richtig übersetzen wird es auch in 1 Milliarde Jahren nicht geben, da bin ich ziemlich sicher... 


> außerdem hat gerade star trek in der vergangenheit ne menge real existierender wissenschaftlicher theorien aufgegriffen.


 Das ist richtig und es hat auch viele Wissenschaftler zu Forschungen inspiriert. Was nichts daran ändert, dass zB Beamen niemals funktionieren wird. Es gibt da einige Folgen Alpha Centauri mit Harald Lesch, wo er die StarTrek-Technik auf ihren Realismus prüft und zerlegt. Sehr zu empfehlen 



> joa, wer braucht schon story...völlig unwichtig.


Ich fand die Story um nichts schlechter als in allen anderen StarTrek Filmen.



> also auf kritiken und zuspruch von einer großen masse gebe  ich nicht viel, ganz im gegenteil. das bedeutet nur zu oft das es  totaler mainstream ist, was doch recht selten gut ist, finde ich.


 StarTrek war schon immer Mainstream. Wie kommst du darauf, dass es nicht so ist? Sonst würde es wohl kaum so viele Serien und Filme davon geben. Es ist der Inbegriff von Mainstream, zumindest in der Männerwelt.



> also orginell  ist so ein wort, das ich ganz und gar nicht mit dem film verbinden  würde, ich finde ihn ehrlich gesagt enorm einfallslos. nichts für ungut,  aber filme die nur auf action, übertriebene special effects und  blödelwitze setzen, gibts tausende. und erst der bösewicht...ein typ der  rache will, wirklich mehr weiß man nicht über ihn. das ist an  einfallslosigkeit ja kaum noch zu überbieten, selbst bei nemesis hat man  sich da sehr viel mehr einfallen lassen.


 Das ist deine Meinung, die ich nicht Teile. Ich fand es genau umgekehrt. Das Interessante ist ja auch nicht der Bösewicht, sondern die jungen Kirk, Spock & Co in Aktion und Entwicklung zu sehn. DAS macht den Film sehenswert, nicht der Bösewicht.


----------



## Peter23 (28. Januar 2013)

Es geht hier übrigens um Star Wars.


----------



## Enisra (28. Januar 2013)

ja, aber wenn man erörtert warum der letzte Film des Regisseurs eigentlich genauso ist wie alle anderen Projekte aus dem Francise


----------



## Lukecheater (28. Januar 2013)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Es geht hier übrigens um Star Wars.


 
Indirekt. Es geht hier in erster Linie um die Bestätigung J.J. Abrams und da finde ich eine Diskussion über seine Filmographie legitim, auch wenn die Trekkie Diskussion im x-ten Thread nicht unbedingt spannender oder interessanter wird


----------



## DarthDevil (28. Januar 2013)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Ähm, nein.  Es wimmelt nur so von unlogischem  Verhalten in den Filmen und Serien. Da werden die Controllen des  Schiffs von den Bösen einfach mal woanders hinverlegt und der  OberAdmin(Captain) hat keinen Zugriff mehr .





TheChicky schrieb:


> Der virtuelle Doktor (ein Programm!) wird  "entführt"..wirklich, jedem Systemadmin würden die Lachtränen in die  Augen schießen bei so viel Unsinn, der da gezeigt wird.


was  ich ganz und gar nicht unlogisch finde. erstens ist es ein computer der  das ganze schiff steuert, womit man natürlich auch leicht von überall  auf alles zugriff haben kann. die sicherheitssysteme eines computers zu  umgehen ist auch für jemanden mit entsprechenden kenntnissen ein  kinderspiel.


TheChicky schrieb:


> Oder man ist im Weltraum von 3  Klingonenschiffen "umzingelt" (alle natürlich schön in einer Ebene  plaziert..) und niemand fällt ein, einfach nach oben oder unten  abzuhauen .


naja, bis sie da rausgeflogen sind, ist es finde ich gut denkbar, das sie zu klump geschossen würden.


TheChicky schrieb:


> Ganz  abgesehn davon, dass sich die Enterprise schon traditionell erst Mal  fast kampfunfähig schießen lässt, bevor daran gedacht wird, eventuell  zurückzuschießen oder abzuhaun - und es dann natürlich zu spät ist, weil  nichts mehr funtioniert


also so extrem ist mir ehrlich  gesagt spontan keine szene in erinnerung, das gar nix mehr geht bevor  sie zurückschießen. aber das ist numal deren politik, zu versuchen es  doch noch auf friedliche weise zu lösen, da können sie halt schlecht  zuerst schießen, damit das sinn macht.


TheChicky schrieb:


> Zeitreisen in die Vergangenheit sind wegen dem  Ursache Wirkung Paradoxon nicht möglich, das sagt schon der verehrte  Harald Lesch. Reisen in die Zukunft zwar theoretisch laut Einstein ja,  aber dann kann man auch nicht mehr zurück. Und Universalübersetzer, die  eine fremde Sprache schon beim ersten Wort lippensynchron und mit der  richtigen Betonung und Semantik richtig übersetzen wird es auch in 1  Milliarde Jahren nicht geben, da bin ich ziemlich sicher...
> Das  ist richtig und es hat auch viele Wissenschaftler zu Forschungen  inspiriert. Was nichts daran ändert, dass zB Beamen niemals  funktionieren wird. Es gibt da einige Folgen Alpha Centauri mit Harald  Lesch, wo er die StarTrek-Technik auf ihren Realismus prüft und zerlegt.  Sehr zu empfehlen


die folgen von alpha centauri hab ich  auch mal gesehen. was ich mit meinem letzten satz "elektrisches licht  wurde mal für unmöglich gehalten" sagen wollte, hast du aber  offensichtlich nicht verstanden. es ist doch immer wieder faszinierend,  wie die meisten leute die uns heute bekannten naturgesetze als fakt  ansehen, obwohl die geschichte der wissenschaft schon millionenfach das  gegenteil gezeigt hat. jeder gute wissenschaflter wird dir allerdings  bestätigen, das es lediglich modellvorstellungen sind, sprich theorien,  die sich der realität bestenfalls annähern, aber niemals unwiderlegbar  bewiesen werden können. 
würdest du einem wissenschaftler von vor 400  jahren eine geschichte mit der heute möglichen technologie erzählen,  fände der garantiert auch aus seiner sicht heraus plausible erklärungen,  das das alles völlig unmöglich ist.




TheChicky schrieb:


> StarTrek war schon immer Mainstream. Wie kommst  du darauf, dass es nicht so ist? Sonst würde es wohl kaum so viele  Serien und Filme davon geben. Es ist der Inbegriff von Mainstream,  zumindest in der Männerwelt.


jein..das was star trek  ausgemacht hat, ist heute wohl nicht mehr mainstream, sonst wäre ja das  interesse an dem vergangenen nicht so zurückgegangen, das ein solcher  einschnitt wie mit dem film erfolgt wäre. früher waren die special  effects halt noch nicht gut genug um die leute zu beeindrucken, da hat  man sich halt noch auf gute storys gesetzt. traurigerweise will sowas  heutzutage kaum noch jemand sehen...


TheChicky schrieb:


> Das  ist deine Meinung, die ich nicht Teile. Ich fand es genau umgekehrt. Das  Interessante ist ja auch nicht der Bösewicht, sondern die jungen Kirk,  Spock & Co in Aktion und Entwicklung zu sehn. DAS macht den Film  sehenswert, nicht der Bösewicht.


 über gut oder schlecht hab  ich in dem absatz gar nichts geschrieben, nur das er einfallslos war.  der film hatte eine menge szenen und "ideen" verwendet, die schon  altbekannt waren, wie etwa kirks mogeln beim test oder spocks schwere  kindheit. macht zwar irgendwie sinn, aber orginell ist das kaum. massig  action und alberne witze auch nicht, hat man alles schon tausendmal  gesehen.


----------



## soranPanoko (3. Februar 2013)

Unter anderem die Kostüme haben mich etwas gesört, ist den keinem im Produktionsteam mal aufgefalln, dass den Romulanern durchgehend die Stirnkeile fehlen?  So sehen die Romulaner wie Vulkanier aus (oder wie die Tos Romulaner  aber da man durchgehend beim neuen Design blieb, gehören die Stirnkeile für mich genauso zu einem Romulaner wie die Stirn von nem Klingonn, die es ja auch nicht in TOS gab)...

Hoffentlich kommt beim neuen Star Wars niemand auf die Idee Chewie zu rasieren und ihn menschlich sprechen zu lassen ...


Naja, was ich sonst am schlimsten fand am neuen Star trek ist, dass man mal kurz 40 jahre Star trek aus dem Universum gestrichen hat. Bei Star trek ist es nicht so, dass eine neu Zeitlinie entsteht wenn man die Vergangenheit änder, sondern dass sich die Zukunft einfach anpasst und das Vorherige ebn bis auf den Einfluss auf die vergangenhit (in dem Fall eben Spock und Nero) einfach aufhört zu existieren... Das sah man z.b. in Gefangen in der Vergangenheit (hier wurde die Defiant durch Chronotone an der Ausenhülle geschützt), Der erste Kontakt (Enterprise wurde durch einen zeitwirbel aus Tachyonen (?)geschützt oder Ein jahr Hölle, wo die Voyager mal eben temporale schilde erfunden hat ... (und jetzt bitte keiner kommen mit, die Zeitlinie besteht aber fort, STO spielt ja im 24. jahrhundert... STO ist nicht Kanon, entsprechend STO ist kein Argument, wie alle Spiele, Bücher, Fanfictions und co. für das Star trek Universum keine Rolle spielen)

Hoffe es kommen keine ähnlichen Ideen bei Star Wars... Wobei, da war Zeitreise noch nie Thema (gab mal pläne für ein Buch, wo Leute aus dem 25. jahrhundert in die weit entfernte Galaxie vor langer langer Zeit durch ein Wurmloch landen (um eben zu erklären, warum es da Menschen gibt), aber das wurde abgesagt; wenns interesiert man kann ein paar kapitel Online finden), aber da man ja das EU  angeblich vollkommen ignorieren will (finde ich eigntlich nur logisch, ausser den hardcore Starwars Fans haben sicher die wenigsten die ganzen Bücher gelesen, da sich die Galaxie in den Büchern recht stark verändert hat, würde da der ein oder andere mal "HÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ?" machen) ist alles möglich.

Da JJ aber ekin Star trek Fan ist (NACH EIGENER AUSSAGE), konnte hier kein vernünftiger Star Trek Film rauskommen, entsprechend gibt es da zich sachen, die eigentlich dem Star trek Universum wiedersprechen...


----------

